# Something Got Into Charlie



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Charlie was on his way home to the suburbs after a long day at the office. As he arrived in the driveway, he felt as if his was going to be sick. He had no idea what was about to happen to him...

View the video here...














BTW, this is a simple wiper motor prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks pretty damn good Woody, nice work!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That's unsettling....(((shivers)))


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome gore! Is the skull really being forced forward through the mouth, or is it just an illusion as the head is tilted back?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's a side view Sickie. It's a very cool mask from Ghoulish Productions.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So cool!!!!


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow. This is a great prop. I love it. Seriously, this is one of the creepiest things I have seen in a while. It would really give me the creeps in person if the spine chill while watching is any indication of my reaction.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I was looking at this one online! But the pics they had didn't do it justice like yours do! Damn! It's creepier than I thought!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I told him to stay away from Taco Bell. He no listen to me. LOL Great Prop!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

And I thought I was having a bad day! 

Scott


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

The movement is spectacular. He actually looks like he is heaving that thing out of him.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Eww. Great job!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

Here's a video of the framework if anyone is interested.


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey man, we need a how to.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

A
W
E
S
O
M
E

You are the Halloween King, as far as I'm concerned. 

I thought for sure this thing was Pneumatic. What a great concept.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Many thanks for the too kind words slimy.

There's way too much talent on this board to to justify that but I do appreciate it. As far as I'm concerned Evil Bob is the master of motor animation.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

propman said:


> Hey man, we need a how to.


I'm a couple of projects behind on posting how-tos but I did take pics during the build so hopefully I can get a project description up for it next month.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

dang! You're forget upping the ante, you've blown it away!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Woody, I finally got to see the video, and that thing is great. The sound is perfect, and along with the strobe I think you nailed the presentation. Awesome!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you NickG and Johnny. I really appreciate the nice words from you guys.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow that looks amazing! The strobe and sound effects really make it all come together.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> I'm a couple of projects behind on posting how-tos but I did take pics during the build so hopefully I can get a project description up for it next month.


Next month is NO good mr. Woody. You did this to me last year as well, putting your coffin online just weeks before the big day. I just HAD to have that.

I need a still of the mech connections. If not a how-to, how about just a still pic of where the motor attaches to the frame.

I am SOOOO building this. This thing is crazy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

For you slimy I'll post some pics on my blog tonight when I get home.


----------

